# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Toppik?

## BoSox

Is this water proof? I've been using dermach, but it looks too chalky but I like it cause its really waterproof. Is Toppik really waterproof? Last time I remember it came off easily.

----------


## Rav Chase

Toppik is not even remotely waterproof.  If you walk below a gutter and it drips on you, it will show up.  If there's any "material" rain (more than a light mist/drizzle), it will wash out...not completely, but even worse, you'll have a bunch of covered spots and a bunch of uncovered spots, to give you a patchy look.  

If you have to go out in the rain, either make sure you have an umbrella, ditch the Toppik, or make sure you're wearing a hat.

I myself have had to mysteriously duck out of a night with my friends because it started pouring and I had to hop in a cab to go home.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> most of the hair fibers are waterproof and only come off when shampoo is added


 I believe what Dr. Yates means is, if you use the hair-spray sealer, it won't come off until you shampoo.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant in Atlanta, GA
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.

----------


## Rav Chase

I had never bought the spray they sell, mostly because I had read mostly mediocre reviews.  That being said, I'm willing to give it a shot, especially since, having just had a HT, I will likely only be using it on my crown six months from now...which means that if it does wash out in the train, it's less risky than if it happened to my entire head.

----------


## JerrySnow

If you need help with research I would like to help you. I hope you know what is family essay. If you want to know clearly just visit this page!

----------


## nicksa

hello guys i need somthing better becouse lost alot of color on pillow I found this on my country but never tried , waht do you think about this ?
http://www.hairimport.it/shop/home/1...-calvizie.html is like toppik or better?

----------

